# 99223 with modifier 25



## Tonyj (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm having a brain freeze moment please assist. Can I bill a 25 modifier with subsequent inpatient codes?


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tonyj said:


> I'm having a brain freeze moment please assist. Can I bill a 25 modifier with subsequent inpatient codes?



Yes you may, if the procedure it's bundling to was done on the same day, by the same doctor. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 8, 2012)

Much thanks


----------

